# Been living with in-laws for WAY to long!!!!



## readytoleave (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sorry but this thread is gonna be a little long! Where do I begin? My husband and I have been married almost 3 years in September and I have already just about reached my breaking point! It just seems like instead of things getting better with time it always gets worse! About a year and a half ago I lost my job and we had to move out of our apartment! He lost his job about a month after me. We then moved in with our in-laws! Which is an hour away from everyone/everything I know. He then picked up work and I struggled to find work of my own. We needed to get out because there are 7 ppl living in the home including our 2 kids! I eventually found some odds and ends jobs that where seasonal! My problem is I have nothing! Husband give me like $20-30 a week! I sit in the house bored out of my mind and the kids drive me insane sometimes. By the time I get gas and buy little things we need for the house my $$ is gone and I'm broke till he gets paid again. Some weeks he doesn't give me anything. Mind you he doesn't have a great job that pays much. Maybe $10 an hour. By the time he pays insurance and child support he might bring home $230 a week! Speaking of health insurance I have arthritis and he refuses to put me on his insurance because is gonna cost to much! We are struggling so BAD! We live with our in-law man!!!! We only have 1 car right now cause mine needs to be fixed! I don't have any personal time to myself. Hubs comes as he pleases and doesn't really care how I feel! He tells me that I can go out whenever I want but that's hard to do. I have to plan it out cause he is one of those ppl that does things at the spear of the moment. We don't even sleep in the same bed because its so cramped in this house. Sex is non-existent! I don't even know how to make this work anymore and I'm tired of talking! Its to the point where I don't share my feelings! HELP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

Before giving any advice that wouldn't apply to you, is there a particular reason that you haven't been able to find work? Have you tried an employment agency?

When it comes to having no extra money to spend and your living situation, there's not much you can really do until you find work. If you're bored, then there are plenty of ideas online that you find for no cost/low cost ways to have some fun for you and your husband, yourself alone, your children, etc. 

The health insurance is understandable. If his employer is like many, it would take almost his entire check from what you've explained to pay for your insurance. However, with as little as you're making, have you considered trying to get help with your medical expenses from the state until you find work? I'm not sure what the qualifications are, but you could look into it. 

You say your husband comes and goes as he pleases. Does this mean that he goes out all of the time after work? Are you not able to go with him? Or do you all not go out as a family? If this is the case, you really need to talk to him.


----------



## readytoleave (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been having a very hard time finding work in this area. I have been on at least 1 interview if not every week its every other week. I'm at the point where I would even take a job that is minimum wage as I have done before. 

As far as my husbands coming and going he goes to "hang out" with the boys. He doesn't go out everyday but the majority of the time he is gone and I'm stuck home with the kids. As far as finding things to do its hard to do that with little or no money! Everything costs money these days especially when you have 2 children with you.

Insurance, I tried to get on Medicaid but I'm to old for so they denied me. The only way I could get on it at my age is if I was pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

